# Mesa Boogie Blue Angel



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I picked one of these up today.









It's a low gain amp designed for power amp clipping.
You can choose 2x6V6 or 4xEL84 or all 6 combined.
It makes for interesting Fender/Vox like tones and you can add some Mesa flavour and sound pressure. Not a bedroom amp though...loud!
It has a 12" Black Shadow Celestion which sounds pretty good. 
It will be interesting to hear it through my other cabs.

I tried a Strat through it and it sounds great clean and pushed and can do great Strat tones on all PU settings...Hendrix, SVR, etc... all there.

The LP pushed the amp into more clipping and sounded great too.

The amp let the distinct guitar tones through with minimal colouring.

I had a Bad Monkey lying around so I tried that and the drive made the amp OD very nicely and the vibe and sustain was killer. 

What a great clean/blues/rock amp!
Love it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2019)

@GTmaker had one of those in a head. Had a chance to play through it and yes, it's a beaut.
Looking back, I should've grabbed it when I had the chance.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

yes I had this amp in a head format...
Its very special and I think a fellow forum member that bought it off me may still have it.

Among many other features, this really makes this amp very special.
*You can choose 2x6V6 or 4xEL84 or all 6 combined.
*
Enjoy and congrats....
G.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeap still have it and still loving it!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

nice to see you still have it @bigboki.

here is a line up that even the Blue Jays would be proud of.
Please notice the 5 preamp tubes sitting on the back bench..
G.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The good news is these aren't very desirable mesas, so you can probably find them for less than their single and dual rec counterparts.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I did get a good deal on it... you don't see these come up for sale often around here though.
It sure covers a much different ground from my other Mesa stuff...




























An older rig I didn't keep...


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

xbolt said:


> I did get a good deal on it... you don't see these come up for sale often around here though.
> It sure covers a much different ground from my other Mesa stuff...
> 
> 
> ...


My only mesa congrats on the blue angel









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

silvertonebetty said:


> My only mesa congrats on the blue angel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mkIIb?


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

That Blue Angel is awesome. I would love to try one out, never considered getting that el84 sizzle with 6v6 grind simultaneously! 

Here's my Mesa gear in all its glory!!
mkIIb Coliseum on top of a blue stripe mkIII.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

laristotle said:


> @GTmaker had one of those in a head. Had a chance to play through it and yes, it's a beaut.
> Looking back, I should've grabbed it when I had the chance.


It is safe hands Larry and whenever you want to play it let me know and you can borrow it from me.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

danielSunn0))) said:


> mkIIb?


2a


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Very sweet rigs gents!


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I remember when the Blue Angel was released. I'd never wanted an amp so badly!
Mixing Power Tubes? I'd never heard of that! Totally wicked, as we used to say.

Sadly, never got to try one.

Congratulations!


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is a good looking amp...for something named after a flaming fart 

seriously, always liked those, congrats!


----------



## jigncraw (Aug 6, 2017)

My Express V1 mini stack, I actually sold my Blue Angel Head to buy this combo.

Honestly, I wish I had a 4x12 to run my Blue Angel through instead of a 1x12, I think it would have sounded incredible!

Congrats on the new amp!









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2019)

bolero said:


> that is a good looking amp...for something named after a flaming fart


My ''Blues Angel' would go good with that.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

danielSunn0))) said:


> That Blue Angel is awesome. I would love to try one out, never considered getting that el84 sizzle with 6v6 grind simultaneously!
> 
> Here's my Mesa gear in all its glory!!
> mkIIb Coliseum on top of a blue stripe mkIII.
> View attachment 245362


Cool rig. But if that's 4 EV's in that slant cab - no, I won't help you move it! LOL


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Cool rig. But if that's 4 EV's in that slant cab - no, I won't help you move it! LOL


Yes it does & I had no one to help me lift it onto the straight cab! Keeps me strong at least... hahah


----------

